# brakes uneven



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

hey my mk3 has front girling 60 calipers (dual piston)
and stock mk3 rear discs.
lines were bled with a power bleeder
yet still in front under hard braking i think one stops harder than the other because the front end will squat some and slightly go to one side.
is this normal? anything i can do to counter this?
wheels are in balance
alignment is in spec
i'd like a more stable stopping expirence instead of having to steer while i brake


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: brakes uneven (rocklizzard91)*

No, that is not normal.
Did you disassemble, clean, and install new seal kits in the calipers before you installed them?
Did you replace the brake pads, and clean (rough with a stone or 60 Grit sandpaper) or replace the rotors when you installed the Girling 60s?
Did you clean, inspect, and grease the slide pins before you installed the Girling 60s?


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: brakes uneven (germancarnut51)*

RotorpMan you answer all over carnut! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








But anyway... no I didn't clean the pads they were barely used so I didn't think of it
New seals were put on by the po
Slides weren't lubed







but It's cause they were pretty smooth from the grease in them already.
Rotors are used. And not off the Same car as the calIpers. But they don't wobble or anything.
The rear brakes are nearly shot if that affects front braking.(by shot I mean pretty worn rotors and lowish pad thickness. Not dangerously shot


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: brakes uneven (rocklizzard91)*

How do you expect a good result when you install mixed and wornout parts on your car?
Yes, the working condition of the rear brakes can affect the front brakes...
If the rotors have outer or inner edge wear (lip) that is a fingernail thick or thicker, or have been wearing unevenly (inner or outer plate on vented rotors thicker than the other plate on the same rotor) they are worn-out.
If the rotors have a lip, or the pads came from a car that had a lip, the pads need to be replaced.
If used pads are being moved from one set of rotors to a different set of rotors, you need to scuff the pads with 60 or 80 grit sandpaper and remove the top surface of the pads to expose new friction material and help the pads break in to the rotors they are being installed with.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: brakes uneven (germancarnut51)*

They weren't worn out. Both looked to be in good condition. And I Don't have lips on any brakes. 
The old brakes (stock but brand new.) Also did this same pulling








I will be getting new Rotors and pads all around soon. But I'd like to make sure it'll stop evenly first cause the brake setup is a little pricey.


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: brakes uneven (rocklizzard91)*

Its possible that one of the calipers isn't getting enough pressure or could be seized up, especially if the new piston seals weren't installed correctly. That would definitely cause your brakes to wear unevenly as well. 
If one side isnt getting enough pressure, it could be from things like dirty brake fluid clogging the line, a damaged line, a faulty proportioning valve (if it has one) or a bad master cylinder.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: brakes uneven (stratocaster)*

ok new sympotoms
the brakes only really pulled to one side with the old ones.
and the new ones only do if i slam on them at high speeds (vwvortex doesnt like the numbers i'd be posting







)
because today i slammed on them at 60 and let go of the wheel (it was at 11pm....no one was out on the road, no worries







) and there was no pulling.
however!
one side does lock up before the other.
they are both pretty even for a while. then one locks (i let off a little at this point to regain grip and stop the skid)
is THIS normal?







(at 60 and below)


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: brakes uneven (rocklizzard91)*

If one is staying applied longer than the other after the pedal is released, the caliper may simply just need some lubrication on the slider pins. I would examine that caliper with the wheel off and check the pins and make sure the pads arent wedged in there so tight they can't move at all. You may also want to look at the piston and piston seal to make sure the seal is doing its job and that the piston isn't damaged or rusted. Check those things and we can go from there if everything checks out.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: brakes uneven (stratocaster)*

I'll check tomorrow when I lower the coils more. But It's not that its applied longer. Both release well and in sync. They just don't lock up in sync. THe drivers side locks THEN the passenger after


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: brakes uneven (rocklizzard91)*

How can you tell that exactly?


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: brakes uneven (stratocaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stratocaster* »_How can you tell that exactly?









one wheels stops spinning and starts skidding.
the other isnt.
and then a second or two later the one that wasnt locked up locks too (i have no abs)


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: brakes uneven (rocklizzard91)*

Check to see if you have a proportioning valve. If you do, it will be under the hood close to the master cylinder. You will see the brake lines running out of the master and into a square looking metal thing usually bolted on the firewall. The lines run into it and out the other side down under the car and to the calipers. 
Does it seem like the car needs an abnormally long distance to stop? If not, you might not have any problem at all. the only thing I can think of that would make one wheel lock up later than the other is if the caliper piston on the delaying wheel might be rusted and starting to seize.


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: brakes uneven (stratocaster)*

i dont have a proportioning valve in front. i have one attatched to my rear beam to regulate fluid pressure in the rear so they dont lock up though....


----------

